# any long island guys looking for shovelers,etc this winter?



## Excalibur2006

hey is there any guys on long island looking for shovelers or any other help this winter? I am a 18yr old male looking to get into the snow biz this year. Anyone hiring or know any place that is looking for help? Im in the islip area


Mike


----------



## ljbev

*hello*

Listen I use helpers from time to time and am trying to expand a little this year....call me 516-250-3528

where are you located?
do you have transport?
when are you available?

thanks,
Scott

p.s. you might want to turn on your e-mail or pm receptions


----------



## Excalibur2006

yes i have transportation, and im located in the islip area (suffolk county). I will be available 24/7 during any storms.

I clicked the area where it says allow members to send me emails but for some reason i still cant get emails, did i do something wrong? Thanks

Mike


----------



## ljbev

*call*

ok good most of mywork is in happauge area call me at the # above


----------



## MR PLOW

*Sidewalk work*

Excalibur2006,
I Plow out of West Babylon and do most of my plowing 
is in western Suffolk and eastern Nassau counties.
E mail me your phone number and I will call you when I need Help.
Thanks, John @ mr-plow


----------

